# IMATS LA 2014



## janineios (Nov 16, 2013)

Who's going? It'll be my first time. I'd love to hear/talk about everyone's past experiences!


----------



## thejwlife (Nov 16, 2013)

I want to go. Planning for a wedding, though... maybe I'll make it part of the budget. I'd love to hear about experiences too. From what I've read, it gets pretty hectic.


----------



## Asuth (Nov 17, 2013)

When is it??


----------



## thejwlife (Nov 17, 2013)

Asuth said:


> When is it??


January 18th and 19th


----------



## janineios (Nov 17, 2013)

thejwlife said:


> I want to go. Planning for a wedding, though... maybe I'll make it part of the budget. I'd love to hear about experiences too. From what I've read, it gets pretty hectic.


  I've seen some vlogs and it does look like there's a lot going on. Definitely looks like a good time though. I think it'd be pretty cool to meet some beauty gurus!


----------



## loliitaa (Nov 17, 2013)

Ant coupons??


----------



## Bhairst (Nov 17, 2013)

I plan on going if I can get the money together in time. Broke college student problems.


----------



## AprilLynette (Nov 20, 2013)

Jan 17-19


----------



## AprilLynette (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm going its so much fun!! This will be my 2nd yr. so excited


----------



## LC Balthazar (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm thinking about it!


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 21, 2013)

janineios said:


> Who's going? It'll be my first time. I'd love to hear/talk about everyone's past experiences!


  i'm going.. it will be my first time too... I am trying to do some digging to see where I should stay hotel wise


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 21, 2013)

I went last year and if possible stay at the Sheraton Pasadena..it's connected to the convention center so no need to pay for parking. PLUS if u buy too much u can easily go back to your hotel room and drop off your stuff and go back in.

  Now, it's freakin overwhelming SO i suggest u "study" the map and highlight the vendors u want to see the most.  MAC, Sigma, OCC, Sugarpill, all the popular ones will have lines and guarantee to sell out on items.  So if you want any of the popular brand ones i suggest u hightail it to that vendor right when u get in the doors.  I was in line outside for maybe an hour or so and by the time I got to those booths it was pretty packed.  Some are more organized than others...line vs a cluster of people.  One of the most underrated booths is Naimis or something like that.  Different brands like Mercier, Smashbox, Too Faced for 40% off!!! Plus what they do is grab the items for you, put it in a clear bin and hold it for 2 hours while u can either look for more stuff to add OR wait in line to check out.  

  I unfortunately can't go this year since Justin Timberlake has a concert that weekend and I scored amazing seats but if you have any questions, u can PM me....have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 21, 2013)

purplerinne said:


> I went last year and if possible stay at the Sheraton Pasadena..it's connected to the convention center so no need to pay for parking. PLUS if u buy too much u can easily go back to your hotel room and drop off your stuff and go back in.
> 
> Now, it's freakin overwhelming SO i suggest u "study" the map and highlight the vendors u want to see the most.  MAC, Sigma, OCC, Sugarpill, all the popular ones will have lines and guarantee to sell out on items.  So if you want any of the popular brand ones i suggest u hightail it to that vendor right when u get in the doors.  I was in line outside for maybe an hour or so and by the time I got to those booths it was pretty packed.  Some are more organized than others...line vs a cluster of people.  One of the most underrated booths is Naimis or something like that.  Different brands like Mercier, Smashbox, Too Faced for 40% off!!! Plus what they do is grab the items for you, put it in a clear bin and hold it for 2 hours while u can either look for more stuff to add OR wait in line to check out.
> 
> I unfortunately can't go this year since Justin Timberlake has a concert that weekend and I scored amazing seats but if you have any questions, u can PM me....have a GREAT time!!!


  Thank you soo much.. i am super excited.. I want Kaoir, mac, occ, limecrime, sugarpill and cozzette brushes. I can't think of any other ones for now... but i can't wait till I get there. That sounds great about Justin Timblake.. I know he is gonna give a great performance!!


----------



## BudziakBeauty (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm going! It's another (great) excuse to fly back to CA. Anyways, they released the exhibitors list & map on the website so I'm trying to come up with a good shopping plan ahead of time. Let me know if you want to get together during the weekend ([email protected]) ! Also, I've been looking at other bloggers' IMATS hauls from previous years to see what I'd be interested in shopping for, it helps if you're OCD about planning.


----------



## janineios (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm definitely going to have to draw up a game plan.  I have quite a few exhibitors I want to check out! I have been trying to find info on the prices of items to see if they're always lower than regular price, because there's some stuff I want to try out and have been debating whether or not to order online!


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 26, 2013)

I went to LA in 2012 and Vancouver in 2013. The best thing I can tell you is steer clear of the MAC line. You'll waste so much time there. Take advantage of Inglot and Ardell. STOCK UP! I saved so much money. And then check out novelty types like Lime Crime. They're super fun. If there are up and comers that you're interested in, figure that out before hand and spend some time with them getting to know the product. Unlike Inglot, MAC etc, the up and comers WANT to spend time talking to you and informing you about their product. Just don't waste your time visiting booths of companies that you can buy their product anywhere. And oh my goodness, stock up on brushes. I got some killer deals!

  Remember part of the experience you paid for is to play in makeup and see all these Representatives - the other part you pay for is to get discounts on products. Make the $35-70 you spent work for you. Make it worth your while.

  My first trip, I failed at that. MISERABLY. Don't make my mistake!!


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh... And focus on day one. By day two, the stuff you may want to buy (that you can't get elsewhere without paying for expensive shipping) will be sold out.
  I.e., Eve Pearl salmon concealer if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 26, 2013)

Man I'm trying to get my plan of action together.. its crazy..


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 26, 2013)

Tashaboo said:


> Man I'm trying to get my plan of action together.. its crazy..


  You can do it!!
  Do you have anything in particular you want to see? When I went, I was dying to check out young blood, sugar pill and lime crime.  Ardell was a surprise. I think I got like 15 sets of lashes for $6? I can't remember but I do remember thinking holy crap. What a steal! And the glue came free. And the ladies there were super sweet. They applied a set of lashes free and complimented me profusely on my eyes. So...of course...they were awesome. Cheap lashes and flattery = winning.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Nov 26, 2013)

I plan on going this January. My suggestion to first timers -- plan out ahead of time which vendors you'd like to visit first. The lines are going to be long and you will have to wait so preparation is key. Make a list of the items you would like to purchase. Be prepared to be told some item(s) may have sold out (I experienced this with Make Up For Ever). Bring cash with you as some vendors may only be accepting cash. Wear comfortable shoes and there are a lot of places to eat there (across the street or you may go to Old Town Pasadena). Also, parking can be a hassle so be there before the doors open to the public.

  I don't know if MAC is doing this for IMATS next year (I know they did this for PHAMExpo this past summer), but they handed out 20% off cards for an entire purchase at the MAC store in Old Town Pasadena. Never have they done this at IMATS, but let's hope they do so, because the MAC booth at IMATS and PHAMExpo only sold Pro items (and not the entire Pro line at that).


----------



## itskathleeeen (Nov 26, 2013)

I have been to LA IMATS twice the past two years and it is awesome! Like others have said, be prepared for long lines, especially at the more popular booths like MAC, Sigma, Inglot etc. Bring cash with you because some vendors don't accept credit cards. Try to get there as early as possible. Keep yourself hydrated. Also, bring makeup remover wipes! I was swatching makeup from all different kind of vendors and they really come in handy! I'll be there this January too!


----------



## janineios (Nov 26, 2013)

These tips are awesome! You all helped me decide that I should go Saturday and not Sunday. Keep em coming!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't wait to visit the Hahuhodo booth. They don't offer a discount though   Does Mac offer a discount at imats?


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 26, 2013)

jaeljasmine said:


> You can do it!!
> Do you have anything in particular you want to see? When I went, I was dying to check out young blood, sugar pill and lime crime.  Ardell was a surprise. I think I got like 15 sets of lashes for $6? I can't remember but I do remember thinking holy crap. What a steal! And the glue came free. And the ladies there were super sweet. They applied a set of lashes free and complimented me profusely on my eyes. So...of course...they were awesome. Cheap lashes and flattery = winning


  So far I was looking at the list and clicking on most of them to go to their website to see what I wanted.. I know for sure Ka'oir, Mac, occ, & ardell lashes (lime crime but i don't see them on the list yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as well as Roque Cozzette brushes)... I wanna go you the sugar pill, young blood, model in a bottle, makeup forever and maybe lady moss. I am  kind of interested in the hakuhodo... I want to check out their brushes.... but thats if for now till I see if anything else gets added.. 


  So do you think its worth doing 2 days or just 1???


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 27, 2013)

Tashaboo said:


> So far I was looking at the list and clicking on most of them to go to their website to see what I wanted.. I know for sure Ka'oir, Mac, occ, & ardell lashes (lime crime but i don't see them on the list yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So I know you don't want to hear this...but I would skip MAC altogether. You can get the products online and the discount is only 30% unless you have the 40% discount in which case then there's really no point! Stick to things you can't get locally or online. Or better yet, that you can't swatch locally. Like Inglot. Even then, you will still be stuck in that line for a really long time. I'm not talking 10-15 minutes. Depending on when you get there...an hour or two! No joke. Hit up the sugar pills, young bloods etc.

  I always go 2 days. The first day (especially the first time) you're just getting your wits about you. Figuring stuff out. Don't forget that there are vendors you won't know you're interested in until you get there. So day two is perfect for that.  I hope that helps!!


----------



## BudziakBeauty (Nov 27, 2013)

I can not wait for Naime's; trying to figure out what exactly I want from Bobbi Brown, Too Faced & Laura Mercier. I'm assuming it'll be 40% off like previous years. In the beginning, I was excited for MAC but it just seems so overrated shopping at this show. I do plan to stock up on brushes (bdellium, maybe?), lashes annnd glitter. I don't think I have any loose glitter and I've come across some beautiful swatches. I definitely want to stop by Sugarpill.

  Thanks for the tip about the makeup wipes for the swatches! I didn't even think of that!

  I've heard some people go in groups and shop while others wait in line as place holders. Wish I could do this but I don't think any of my friends are going :-(


----------



## janineios (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a MAC pro card so I won't even be going near that booth. I'm definitely interested in Sugarpill, Lit cosmetics, Sigma, Naimie's, Inglot, Makeup Geek, and a few more. I'm just overall excited to see all these brands that are new to me


----------



## Shylamoma (Dec 10, 2013)

I haven't had the opportunity to go to LA IMATS but I have gone to London and New York IMATS several times and I truly love it! I went to London for the first time just to attend IMATS and had the time of my LIFE! New York IMATS is growing so fast it sold out both days and on the first day most vendors where sold out of products! Talk about insanity! Next year I will attend IMATS LA since I have never been to LA before. If you ever get a chance I recommend attending NY and London show too!So much amazing energy, creativity, and inspiration under one roof! It gets not better! Honestly, I prefer IMATS over The Makeup Show! I just love makeup and everything you can do with it. Makeup can literally change a persons life! So grateful to have chosen to become a makeup artist!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone been to the classes/presentations that go on during the show?


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm going this year.  This will be my first time also. Thank you ladies. The tips are very helpful.


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 12, 2013)

Me and the team may head over (I lovee LA) ; would be nice to meet some people!


----------



## Polish Jinx (Dec 23, 2013)

I am going! I was wondering, aside from going to the Toronto one in November, i have never been to an IMATS before. And Toronto was NOTHING like the rest of them from what I hear!

  What brands have killer discounts?

  MUFE - 40% off
  INGLOT - 30% off

  any others that are too good to pass up?


----------



## sam bethel (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll be there! First year, yay! Got my two-day tickets about a month and a half ago!


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 27, 2013)

Just bought my tickets.. now on to decide where to get a room..any suggestions.. I want to try to be between pasadena and los angeles but maybe closer to pasadena.,... idk what yall think?


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 27, 2013)

Last year when I went (my first time attending), I stayed with a friend in LA and rented a car and drove to and from Pasadena both days.  This year, I stayed at the Sheraton and liked it much better because it was more convenient - I didn't have to worry about dealing with traffic or parking.  I'm going again in January and will be staying at the Sheraton again.


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 27, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Last year when I went (my first time attending), I stayed with a friend in LA and rented a car and drove to and from Pasadena both days.  This year, I stayed at the Sheraton and liked it much better because it was more convenient - I didn't have to worry about dealing with traffic or parking.  I'm going again in January and will be staying at the Sheraton again


  Did you rent a car?


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 27, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Last year when I went (my first time attending), I stayed with a friend in LA and rented a car and drove to and from Pasadena both days.  This year, I stayed at the Sheraton and liked it much better because it was more convenient - I didn't have to worry about dealing with traffic or parking.  I'm going again in January and will be staying at the Sheraton again
> 
> Did you rent a car?


  I didn't rent one because I knew I wouldn't be venturing out too far.  I used Super Shuttle for my airport transfers, and I'll probably do that again.


----------



## janineios (Dec 29, 2013)

Just bought my tickets for Sunday because Saturday sold out. :/


----------



## sam bethel (Dec 30, 2013)

I ended up selling my tickets on EBAY  really wanted to go but my car has been giving me trouble and i'm trading it in. Would much rather be spending $$$ on makeup though!!! F U car!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 1, 2014)

If anyone knows someone with an extra ticket saturday please let me know!


----------



## janineios (Jan 1, 2014)

If anyone going on Saturday is willing to CP a Sugarpill pro palette for me please let me know! I can give you the money on Sunday if you have a 2 day ticket or I could paypal it to you that day. I just know it is going to sell out and it's one of the main items I want to go to IMATS for.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 1, 2014)

janineios said:


> If anyone going on Saturday is willing to CP a Sugarpill pro palette for me please let me know! I can give you the money on Sunday if you have a 2 day ticket or I could paypal it to you that day. I just know it is going to sell out and it's one of the main items I want to go to IMATS for.


  I'm going both days and can grab one for you.  I'll make their booth my first stop.  We can then connect on Sunday.


----------



## janineios (Jan 2, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm going both days and can grab one for you.  I'll make their booth my first stop.  We can then connect on Sunday.


  Oh my goodness, thank you so much Yazmin! I'll PM you my number.


----------



## janineios (Jan 9, 2014)

With each day that passes I get more excited! I hope Anastasia has some of her new contour kit left by Sunday. It looks amazing and I missed the online launch and the restock.   What's everyone else excited for?!


----------



## Monidoll4u (Jan 9, 2014)

If anybody have extra ticket please can you PM me...Sunday is good...thanks!


----------



## Tashaboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Ya'll im super excited.. got the car rental.. check!! Got the tickets.. Check!!!  Ugh don't have the hotel yet tho... Ugh i want to be between lax and pasadena cause I'm taking a friend who has never been and I wanna do stuff in LA.. but also be close to the purpose of the trip which is in pasadena..... ugh I just don't know


----------



## SashayChantee (Jan 11, 2014)

Tasha, I'm flying from Dallas! I'm so excited


----------



## SashayChantee (Jan 11, 2014)

Is anyone going to the Friday Pro Event? I'll be there alone since my sister isn't a pro, she'll have to hang out at our hotel


----------



## Tashaboo (Jan 11, 2014)

SashayChantee said:


> Tasha, I'm flying from Dallas! I'm so excited


  yAAA... im trying to get out of here on the first or second AA flight outta here and Im just gonna come back on sunday....  What about you?


----------



## SashayChantee (Jan 11, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> yAAA... im trying to get out of here on the first or second AA flight outta here and Im just gonna come back on sunday....  What about you?


 I'm flying out Thursday AM, and coming back Monday evening


----------



## janineios (Jan 11, 2014)

I live a couple hours away so my friends and I are driving up same day. Going to have to leave at the crack of dawn but oh well. Things we do for makeup!


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 12, 2014)

I wanted to go this year, but fairly new to Specktra and really didn't have anybody to go with.  Will definitely be making new friends for next year. I


----------



## MissLina (Jan 14, 2014)

I really want to go to but the tickets were sold out by the time I found out I will be in L.A. that weekend if anyone knows anyone with a ticket PLEASE pm me I just created this account as another means of trying to get a hold of a ticket


----------



## janineios (Jan 14, 2014)

Polish Jinx said:


> I am going! I was wondering, aside from going to the Toronto one in November, i have never been to an IMATS before. And Toronto was NOTHING like the rest of them from what I hear!  What brands have killer discounts?  MUFE - 40% off INGLOT - 30% off  any others that are too good to pass up?


  I know Sigma is going to have 30% off, they sent out an email. Lime crime will be 20%. As I find out more ill post here


----------



## BudziakBeauty (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm flying out of Dallas too (Love Field to Burbank though). Tasha, if you still don't have a hotel, let me know. My boyfriend's company manages the Courtyard in Burbank so that's where I'm staying. Yay! A few more days left!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

Have fun ladies!!!!! Report back!


----------



## savvy1 (Jan 14, 2014)

If anyone has an extra ticket, please pm me. Thx


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

hOLY crap!!!! If anyone is willing to buy these for me. I'll paypal you.  Light you a candle. Give you my first born. Promise you a kidney.   Please please please


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

They will debut at imats LA.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> hOLY crap!!!! If anyone is willing to buy these for me. I'll paypal you.  Light you a candle. Give you my first born. Promise you a kidney.   Please please please


  Are there only three?


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > hOLY crap!!!! If anyone is willing to buy these for me. I'll paypal you.  Light you a candle. Give you my first born. Promise you a kidney.   Please please please
> ...


   Yea I think it's just these three. All my profound research today has concluded on that. Yea. 3.


----------



## janineios (Jan 14, 2014)

Mosha it says preview only for IMATS. I don't think they'll be for sale :/


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yup @yazmin after super researching (i went back on IG and read it again. Once. ) I saw that's just a preview to try. IN THAT CASE: you girls need. No scratch that, BETTER take tons of pics and swatches and model it on dif lightings.  I expect @liba-like reviews. Textures. You're our eyes at imats la. Our wallets destiny lies on your hands!


----------



## Polish Jinx (Jan 15, 2014)

janineios said:


> I know Sigma is going to have 30% off, they sent out an email. Lime crime will be 20%. As I find out more ill post here


  I seriously can not wait! The fact that it is -40F here right now doesnt help either! I leave tomorrow!


----------



## janineios (Jan 15, 2014)

Polish Jinx said:


> I seriously can not wait! The fact that it is -40F here right now doesnt help either! I leave tomorrow!


  Oh my. I'm spoiled by the SoCal weather because I'm freezing at like 62. Hahaha.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Jan 15, 2014)

janineios said:


> Oh my. I'm spoiled by the SoCal weather because I'm freezing at like 62. Hahaha.


  Then you would have died with our -60 we had the last few weeks. And yes, I AM talking in your silly American Fahrenheit terms! lol. It was -51C here! Just makes going to IMATS even more welcome!


----------



## janineios (Jan 15, 2014)

Polish Jinx said:


> Then you would have died with our -60 we had the last few weeks. And yes, I AM talking in your silly American Fahrenheit terms! lol. It was -51C here! Just makes going to IMATS even more welcome!


  O_O can't even imagine!


----------



## BudziakBeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

I left NorCal last year for Dallas 
  I've been checking the weather this whole past week and I'm really hoping for 80* weather!
  Definitely trying to squeeze in some beach time too. LOL
  P.S. I'm going to remember to charge my phone & camera + take my portable charger. LOL
  There will definitely be photos!


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> hOLY crap!!!! If anyone is willing to buy these for me. I'll paypal you.  Light you a candle. Give you my first born. Promise you a kidney.   Please please please


 Only debuting @IMATS will be available for sale in March.


----------



## Tashaboo (Jan 15, 2014)

BudziakBeauty said:


> I'm flying out of Dallas too (Love Field to Burbank though). Tasha, if you still don't have a hotel, let me know. My boyfriend's company manages the Courtyard in Burbank so that's where I'm staying. Yay! A few more days left!


  Hey I sent you a private message about that...


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 16, 2014)

when you ladies go there.. they will most likely be giving the IMATS LA lime crime code for percentage off online... PLEASE DO SHARE lol....


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 16, 2014)

they give out the postcards with the discount.. this happened last year so im crossing my fingers


----------



## BudziakBeauty (Jan 16, 2014)

FYI: Those who are driving should definitely look in to multiple routes just in case - the news announced the fire burning in Glendora (East of Pasadena).
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...endora-20140116,0,1487828.story#axzz2qaUOeMAJ


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 16, 2014)

That ackward moment when you want to move to LA over a stupid shopping bag...


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 17, 2014)

Omg the hubby surprised me with imats tickets yesterday as a gift for our anniversary. I was happy but then thought about my low buy resolution this year... :/ I just know im going to go crazy over there. I am excited though I've never been to one so not sure what to expect.


----------



## Tashaboo (Jan 21, 2014)

Omg.. I got soo much stuff.. I really had no business buying everything I did. But being that this was my first imats.. I will say this. They need to go bigger.. it was just to crowded and the lines were running into other stores and people were cutting in the payment line especially at lime crime. That guy was not patrolling enough by the concession stand. Overall It Was fun. I definitely think they should actually have IT in Los Angeles at a bigger facility but I think next year I will try imats nyc and see how that one goes.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 21, 2014)

You ladies better post some hauls already !


----------



## janineios (Jan 21, 2014)

Posted it on IG and forgot to post here! Thanks again to Yazmin for getting the sugarpill palette for me saturday! Wouldn't have gotten my hands on it without you!


----------



## janineios (Jan 23, 2014)

Also, for anyone interested I just posted my haul and experience with swatches on my blog.  link in my sig and profile! thanks to anyone who reads it!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 23, 2014)

janineios said:


> Posted it on IG and forgot to post here! Thanks again to Yazmin for getting the sugarpill palette for me saturday! Wouldn't have gotten my hands on it without you!


  You're welcome!  I'm glad I could get it so you didn't miss out on it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 24, 2014)

Did anyone get anything from Dose of Colors? If you did can you post swatches? Please


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> That ackward moment when you want to move to LA over a stupid shopping bag...


 Someone is selling this bag. A gift bag, paper bag for $500 . Are you serious right now? WTF. On eBay


----------



## janineios (Jan 24, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> You're welcome!  I'm glad I could get it so you didn't miss out on it!


  I'm already so in love with it!   





DILLIGAF said:


> Did anyone get anything from Dose of Colors? If you did can you post swatches? Please


  I got a lipstick and 3 glosses, the swatches are on my blog  link in sig and profile page.. I'd load em here but I don't have the images on my phone


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 24, 2014)

janineios said:


> I got a lipstick and 3 glosses, the swatches are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Toxic and Purple Fusion were just the swatches I wanted to see. They won't be at IMATS NYC.


----------



## janineios (Jan 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Toxic and Purple Fusion were just the swatches I wanted to see. They won't be at IMATS NYC.


  I have swatches of both on that blog post. All the swatches are at the bottom. That stinks that they won't be there! It's an awesome brand though, I now have a good amount of their products. Loving the formula for both the lipsticks and glosses!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 24, 2014)

makeupbyvee said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > That ackward moment when you want to move to LA over a stupid shopping bag...
> ...


  The bag was cute, and I kinda wanted one -- though I don't think I would pay just for bag without getting any of their products. I really wanted Airborne Unicorn, but was not willing to stand in that long ass line just to get one lipstick.   





mosha010 said:


> You ladies better post some hauls already !


  The following pic right here..., this is why I hadn't committed to a low-buy yet - I knew I would be too tempted at IMATS!


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 25, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> The bag was cute, and I kinda wanted one -- though I don't think I would pay just for bag without getting any of their products. I really wanted Airborne Unicorn, but was not willing to stand in that long ass line just to get one lipstick.  The following pic right here..., this is why I hadn't committed to a low-buy yet - I knew I would be too tempted at IMATS!


 I have seen some outrageous things , but that bag @ $500 is going to far. On the the hand this is you low-buy ?? Geez....


----------



## janineios (Jan 25, 2014)

The bag is really cute, but not worth anywhere near $500. I actually got the bag with my Naimie's purchase that included nothing at all from lime crime. At the end of the day I went back to look at lime crime and got an eyeliner but by then the bags were long gone so I was happy to have already gotten one earlier!


----------



## janineios (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice haul, Yazmin! I'm eyeing those MakeupGeek shadows! Just placed a huge online order of some stuff I wasn't able to get at the show.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 25, 2014)

janineios said:


> Nice haul, Yazmin! I'm eyeing those MakeupGeek shadows! Just placed a huge online order of some stuff I wasn't able to get at the show.


  Does she have any online codes. I want to order too. Her line was just wayyy too long on both days at imats


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 25, 2014)

makeupbyvee said:


> I have seen some outrageous things , but that bag @ $500 is going to far. On the the hand this is you low-buy ?? Geez....


  I didn't call it my low-buy - I said IMATS is the reason I hadn't committed to one.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 25, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I didn't call it my low-buy - I said IMATS is the reason I hadn't committed to one.


 Missed read that. I gotcha


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ladies.... In your experience: do vendors restock for Sunday? Or ur pretty much screwed if you didn't get a Saturday ticket ???


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 3, 2014)

In my experience, if vendors sold out of items in Saturday, they do restock for Sunday. One exception may be the Sugarpill pro palette. I don't know if they had additional stock of it on Sunday, and if so, it sold out pretty early.  There were exceptions where a couple of booths had sold out out of items on Pro night and weren't going to restock - I can't remember which ones those were, but I don't think they were the most in-demand items.   What surprised me was that OCC hadn't sold out of many things when I went back to their booth close to the early afternoon on Sunday. Still, if there is anything high on your list, hit those booths up ASAP.  The brands that had the longest lines were Sigma, Anastasia, Lime Crime/Naimie's, Makeup Geek, Sugarpill and MAC. Inglot , NYX and OCC all had big crowds, but the wait time was significantly shorter than the aforementioned brands.   I'm so excited for you guys that are going to IMATS NYC. I've thought about going a few times, but it's better for my wallet if I don't since I just went last month. I'm still tempted though.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hehehehe come comeeeee!!! Ok I got tix but legit freaked when I saw that specially cause they do have tix but u have to be pro and I don't qualify for that...


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 3, 2014)

Nigels was out of banana powder on Sunday morning and we were the first ones at the booth so I'm assuming they didn't restock for Sunday on that product.


----------



## MUAddict (Feb 16, 2014)

janineios said:


> Posted it on IG and forgot to post here! Thanks again to Yazmin for getting the sugarpill palette for me saturday! Wouldn't have gotten my hands on it without you!


    Do you remember the discount available for sugarpill? I'm going to imats nyc and I'm trying to plan my budget. Thanks!!!!


----------

